
Cost of a Join - mmphosis
https://www.brianlikespostgres.com/cost-of-a-join.html
======
68c12c16
lots of discussion on this same topic can be found here,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17762067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17762067)

